# Vo-Tech school shop



## dorsey (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm building a Stuart 10V using a local vo-tech shop for the machinery and my basement shop for drilling, filing, fitting, and assembly. The class costs $170 for twelve weeks, so two and one half hours of machine time each week works out to $5.67/hr. to "rent" the shop. Of course, I'm not alone in the shop, but there is an 8' shear (1/4" cap.), manual bending brake (4'), rolling mill, vertical mill, South Bend 16" lathe, 24" metal band saw, a 12" horizontal band saw, punch press, arbor press, and about a dozen industrial-strength (440v) welders (GMAW, GTAW, and SMAW).

Another benefit is the huge pile of scrap material available at no extra cost. Since I ruined the cast iron bar that came in the Stuart kit, I quickly found a piece of 1 3/8" mild steel rod as a replacement. Much better than buying a three foot length from my supplier, when I only need 1/2".

I'd recommend that anyone look at this kind of facility in their area.

Dorsey


----------



## rake60 (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Dorsey

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Dec 13, 2008)

Dorsey,

Welcome to our forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome
What part of Jersey are you from?
Do you know about Cabin fever? Are you planning on attending?
Tin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool, somebody else from Jersey!

Welcome to the club.

Eric


----------



## Propforward (Dec 27, 2008)

That's cool dorsey - good idea, might as well make use of the machinery if it's available that way!


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome, welcome welcome. Look forward to seeing some of your work. Metal Mickey...


----------

